# Comission Dragon - Conversion + Paint



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I have this friend called Bob (not his real name obviously) and he has a vampire army for Fantasy.
He bought a dragon to convert and paint and I am well aware of his skills as a hobbyist and he asked me to put it together and paint it for him.

Well first off, I thought that the dragon mini looks a little too static for my taste and decided to make it look like it just landed on the rock, rather than it taking off.

So I greenstuffed all the gaps and covered the shoulder joint in GS scales.
I am currently in the process of pinning the wings on (yes, I am pinning plastic, but these wings are fairly heavy for this kinda model). The plan for the wings is that I'll put them point towards the back as if they're actually being put to the use they deserve.

Bob made me stick a sword (I made it 2) into its chest as it's an UNDEAD dragon. What he did by himself was stick an Elven sword cut in half to its chest with superglue. It looked like crap.
So I cut a hole in the chest, expanded it into a cut and stuck a sword in it.
Did the same thing but to a broken blade on the other side.
Still trying to figure out how to paint the dried blood well. Any suggestions?

Well here's what it looks like so far:










































C&C always welcome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

A quick Update:
Right wing is pinned and ready for gluing.
But I'm painting it seperately for ease.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome stuff man I'll be keeping an eye on it.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

thats pretty cool, but did you have to call him Bob?

Do you really want it pale and green?
What about sharp dark colours like the Dark elder?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Why have the dry blood look at all, models like this look great with neutral tones for flesh areas then bright ever bleeding blood for the open wounds.
Nice re- posing too, i like it.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

If you want to go ahead with dried blood for the wounds, assuming dragon blood _is_ red, I always find a mix of brown and red inks work well. Sometimes with a splash of red gore or blood red if you desire a stronger colouring.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

given that its dead there is unlikely to be a great deal of blood but a red brown glaze would represent it. with the actual conversion the only thing I'd change would be the top of the chair as it looks to elvish but then it does depend on the rest of the army.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> given that its dead there is unlikely to be a great deal of blood but a red brown glaze would represent it. with the actual conversion the only thing I'd change would be the top of the chair as it looks to elvish but then it does depend on the rest of the army.


Aye, that's why I suggested a mix of red and brown inks. If it was stabbed before it turned undead (as in the wounds were the source of death) it would have bled. Of course it could have came off by then...

The chair definitely needs 'gothing up'


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

The chair is gonna be kept that way, cause undead don't really have their own dragons, and therefore just get dead ones and make them........undead.
So they just keep everything that's still there.

There's gonna be a vampire lord sitting on it (or whatever else) so it's almost fitting as a vamp lord is kinda majestic.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

started painting it.

The Armour:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That's a lovely colour - what is it?


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a bronze with a red tint to it.

Basically:
Tin Bitz
Shining Gold Highlights
Devlan mud
Baal Red
Devlan mud

That's it


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

looking very good so far!

If I were you I would have made it more nurgle like (you know the rotting and things) and gave him a part bared ribcase (just use a 'nids warriors one :biggin: ) I mean if he's undead he'd probably be rotting right? 

Like the bronze you've painted him


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

loving the dragon the brass is simply amazing


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I've done the first could of layers of green. Still needs a couple of glazes and such, but pics up soon.

Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

very nice, as for dried blood , abit of red gore works for me


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the colour, can not wait antil it is finished


----------

